
Ask HN: April Fools Jokes - kreeWall
What were the best April Fools&#x27; Jokes you saw this year, either in person or from corporations?
======
rmason
By far my favorite was the merger of MHacks and PennApps
[https://blog.mhacks.org/mhacks-pennapps-
merger-73f3d69d9961](https://blog.mhacks.org/mhacks-pennapps-
merger-73f3d69d9961)

